# Am I finally cracking up?



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Some of you may have read a recent thread of mine concerning the control panel on our recently aquired Rapido:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120130-.html

I was under the delusion that I'd found the problem - until the sun shone that is. 8O

Today was the first day in a fortnight when we had enough sun to actually make the solar panel work so I unlocked the M/H this morning to see if the solar panel was working. Looked at the solar monitor and it showed +2.5amps - excellent. Checked the battery voltages on the 'van control panel - excellent, well up to scratch. Checked the charge input showing on the 'van control panel -2.5amps...........    

Checked again a few minutes later (cloud going over) and solar panel reads +1.5amps but 'van panel reads -1.5amps. :?

Next check, solar panel reads +1amp, 'van panel reads -1amp. I think I can detect a trend here. :roll:

The solar panel appears to be working, the battery voltages indicate that is so - but why on earth should the 'van panel read a drain instead of a charge, it reads a charge (+amps) when on mains hook-up.

The 'van electrical system is CBE and the solar controller is a Morningstar SunSaver Duo. I think the panel is 80w but not certain.

Please can someone come up with a simple logical explanation, I'm beginning to doubt my own sanity.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Some of you may have read a recent thread of mine concerning the control panel on our recently aquired Rapido:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120130-.html
> 
> I was under the delusion that I'd found the problem - until the sun shone that is. 8O
> ...


The outputs of my solar panel regulator is connected directly to the habitation and cab batteries. The current meter in the CBE control panel will not 'see' the amps flowing into the batteries from the solar panel as the charging current does not go via the control panel monitoring circuit. The monitored battery voltage does of course indicate charging is / has taken place.
I had the Sunsaver Duo in my Chausson and I am familiar with it. It had also been installed with its outputs directly to the batteries and had the same effect as what you are seeing. If you want the CBE panel to see the charging current it will take a bit of creative wiring modifications especially as the cab battery current flow and drain is not monitored as standard in any case.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a guess here but I think my vans panel shows outgoing charge from the battery but as a plus value. so +2.5Amp out.
When it's charging the arrow shows going the other way but again positive.
I wonder if the panel is just not smart and is seeing the 12V incoming charge from the panel as a negative outgoing (therefore incoming) ?
Just a guess.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I had the Sunsaver Duo in my Chausson and I am familiar with it. It had also been installed with its outputs directly to the batteries and had the same effect as what you are seeing.


Thank goodness for that Ray, I thought I'd finally cracked. 8O

What a daft situation, negative current flow recorded when the batteries are charging. :roll:

I wired the previous 'van with the solar regulator output going to the solar input terminal on the CBE panel (not direct to the battery) and the solar charge current showed correctly on the 'van control panel.

I haven't traced the wiring from the Duo regulator yet but from what you say it probably goes direct to the batteries. Surely there should be some method of wiring it via the CBE panel and avoid incorrect current indications? Some investigation required by the sound of it. :?

Has anyone managed to resolve this problem?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ken, this is a topic I started when I got the Rapido concerning the alarm and solar panel. If you ignore the responses for the alarm there are a few replies about the panel, there seemed to be a bit of confusion. Ray

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-113536-days0-orderasc-10.html

if you go to the rapido sub forum and search for +solar +panel there are quite a few hits such as this one;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68236-solar.html+panel


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Thanks for the links, I've read them but there doesn't seem to anything conclusive does there? :? 

I've sent an Email to CBE asking them how to connect the regulator to eliminate the negative reading on the CBE panel (might save me working it out :wink: ), if they respond I'll post their reply.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

When I fitted my solar panel I took the outputs from the regulator and wired them onto the distribution box terminals that the output from the mains charger used. My CBE panel does show the solar charging current correctly.

I had some correspondence with Camoyboy over this, he had connected similarly, as neither of us could get the solar panel to top up the vehicle battery. I think he (Colin) discovered the regulator voltage wasn't quite high enough (14.4v required)..


edit: I've just read the threads Ray linked to and see I've repeated myself!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well I got a reply to my Email first thing this morning - very impressed.

Only problem is they didn't really grasp the whole problem. :roll: 

They simply say that instead of coupling the solar regulator direct to the leisure battery I should connect it to the CBE panel at terminals 28 and 30. They didn't mention what I should do with the cab battery output from the solar controller. I've replied asking for information on that particulat aspect but no reply as yet.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

I have our solar panel connected to the CBE controller via the regulator. I think it is terminal 30, it is the same one as the input from the mains charger. Only the leisure batteries are charged however, so I guess the 13.8 V max from the solar regulator does not put in enough volts to the CBE controller to override whatever sends charge to the cab battery. Our previous Rapido solar regulator cut off at 14.4 V and this did allow the cab battery to charge. The control panel does show the charge from the solar panel as positive.
I am wondering if the charge to the cab battery from your solar regulator is sending a signal back to the CBE controller and that is confusing things a bit?

I am planning to get another regulator soon with a higher cutoff to see if that allows the cab battery to charge. As there is only one input from the mains charger, and this charges both batteries, then I can only think it needs more volts before it allows current to the cab battery.

Colin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin

You may be right about the solar voltage being low, ours is 14.9 max so should be enough. I'll try it out as soon as I've heard back from CBE, give them a chance to make any suggestions first. I'm assuming that our solar regulator is connected to both batteries ATM and indeed, that is confusing the CBE unit.

I had the solar connected to 28 and 30 on the Arto and that worked fine with the CBE unit although again, no charge to the cab battery, probably because the voltage wasn't set high enough.

I'll keep you informed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Another reply from CBE today, they say to simply connect the cab battery output from the solar regulator to terminal 31.

Well, I'll give it a go and see what happens. 8)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just a post to summarise.

I connected the solar regulator output as instructed by CBE:

Leisure battery feed to 28 and 30
Cab battery feed to 28 and 31

I can now report that the CBE panel is registering the charge input from the solar panel to the leisure battery correctly.

Which only leaves me to wonder why the solar controller was connected direct to the batteries in the first place. :? 

I could tell you which dealer installed it but that'd make it all to easy to explain. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

